# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  ve may bay gia re 01266200333

## nhamnt89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ
YM : greencanaltour02
Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn mùa thu của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar, Air Mekong:

HÀ NỘI – TP.HCM             : 805.000
HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG          : 385.000
VINH- TP.Hồ Chí Minh       : 750.000
TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH đến PHÚ QUỐC/ CÔN ĐẢO/ĐÀ LẠT/BUÔN MÊ  THUẬT,PLEIKU,QUY NHƠN là : 450.000

Chương trình mua 1 tặng 1 cho trẻ em đi cùng : 

HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG/ CHU LAI                   : 1.481.000
HÀ NỘI – TP HỒ CHÍ MINH/TUY HOÀ      : 2.227.000
HÀ NỘI – ĐIỆN BIÊN                                    : 1.100.000
HÀ NỘI – QUY NHƠN                                   : 1.909.000
TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH – ĐÀ LẠT/BUÔN MÊ THUẬT/PHÚ QUỐC/PLEIKU/ ĐÀ LẠT                                                                                                  : 1.100.000
TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH – HUẾ/ ĐÀ NẴNG            : 1.481.000
TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH- QUẢNG BÌNH                 : 1.909.000
CẦN THƠ – PHÚ QUỐC                                  : 863.000

Bên cạnh đó còn có chương trình khuyến mãi giảm 15% mức giá hiện hành cho công dân việt nam từ 60 tuổi trở lên.áp dụng từ ngày 15/08 – 31/12/2011.

Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi đi các nước với mức giá vô cùng hấp dẫn. 

Các bạn muốn đi đâu? Hãy liên hệ với công ty :
CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DL GREENCANAL TRAVEL
1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel : 0437245292 / 01266200333
Yahoo: greencanaltour@yahoo.com
Gmail: greencanal@gmail.com

----------

